# need advice from breeders



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a male Havanese who is nearly a year old. In our contract we agreed to keep him intact until 18 months for breeding purposes. He is now 10 months old and is 12 1/2 inches, which I think is above thestandard. Additionally, he has a right leg deformity (the ulna has stopped growing but the radius continued, causing a bowing). Both our vet and the orthopedist recommended neutering because of thepossibility that the leg problem is congenital, so we were planning to have this done when he has surgery for his leg. However, the breeder wants us to collect him to use him for breeding. Our vet says this is unethical and refuses to do it. We're not sure what to do, and I was wondering what others think about this.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW - I am curious on the response for that dilema....I agree with the vet - unethical to breed him...

Catherine


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not a breeder, but, I would side with the Vet, Read the fine print of your contract, does it say anything about being "show quality". That may give you an out


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am not a breeder either , but I am with the vet and other posters, totally unethical. Re-read your contract and fine print, this dog should not be bred.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Boo,
I already responded to you off list when you posted to the big Havanese list. I personally would NOT use this dog for breeding!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw this on that mailing list today too and it just gets me so angry that there are breeders who just don't care enough to say 'no, this one can't be bred' !  I mean, much better to cut your 'losses' and not take the chance in producing pups with potential problems than making a few bucks!! Sheesh!! 

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with the vet 100% and I am not a breeder. If this is a congenital problem, how many other puppies will they produce with similar problems? Does the breeder know about the problem with your puppy and still wants to breed it? I think that breeder's name should be posted so people know to stay away from their puppies!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh I agree, do NOT breed him. You can deal with the breeder later and I am sure you would get a lot of support on your side from ethical breeders trying to improve Havanese.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The HCA needs to know the name of this breeder. Email it to me privately if you like.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom,
I disagree with this approach. The owner should write to HCA not a member who is not involved. I know you are trying to help, but it really needs to come from the owner. That is what HCA wants.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone know mhow long it takes to get a CERF certificate? I sent in the paperwork 2 weeks ago and haven't received anything yet. Am I just being impatient?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Am I just being impatient?[/QUOTE]

Yes, they can take 3-4 weeks to get your copy and even longer to appear on their web site.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Kathy. I guess we all get a little anxious, like expectant mothers  
I'll be more patient now.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am a vet tech and I have a couple of litters. I would have your vet write a letter for you to give to he breeder. I can't imagin that would not work...good luck. I do agree that your pup should not be used as a stud.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, EMarie. Our breeder did give us permission to neuter, and everything has worked out fine.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update and a tip of the hat to the breeder.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> Thanks, EMarie. Our breeder did give us permission to neuter, and everything has worked out fine.


That IS good news, boo! Glad to hear things worked out. Yes, the breeder made the right decision and I admire that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe the breeder read all our posts and got scared  Glad everything turned out well. Thanks to the breeder for seeing the light.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello, it takes about a month or so to get the results back.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a question about getting a second havanese. Most likely, if my hubby is keen on it, I will get a second hav to keep Oreo company. And I will most likely go to my breeder first. Now I am wondering how breeders will match a the famiy's personalities and the existing dogs personality to the pup? Oreo was the omega of his litter, and now that he is adjusting from the hormone surge, he is falling right back into his normal submissive nature. If we have a shy and submissive dog already, what would a breeder normally select under these circumstances? For the next pup, I am thinking I would like a pup that is not too shy to balance Oreo out a little because I am not sure another shy Hav would help Oreo either. Just some thoughts rolling around in my head - could someone please humour me?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, Helen, Helen.... Are you crazy? Hubby will go for it I am sure, and I know that a breeder will def. try to match a pup to your family and Oreo. I never did that, or ask and I was very lucky to have 3 different personalities that all seem to find their place in the "pack" Some days one seems to be in charge, and the next day, another is the boss. I just feel that this breed is so good, mellow, and happy that they will accept another - no matter what the personality. I cant wait to hear if you found a new baby!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, I knew it wouldn't be long before you got another one  
Just talk to the breeder. If you go thru the same one, she/he will be able to match the type of personality you want for Oreo. What I can tell you is that as I meet more Havs, they have a lot in common. They are all happy and sweet. The difference in personalities I saw in mine at the beginning, seems to be evening out now.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Michele and Laurie for that, I think I worry TOO MUCH! Oh yes, I forgot to mention that Oreo's barking is now subsiding  As I have been a bit more "in charge" he seems to feel more reassured and he doesn't seem so jumpy when we go for walks. I think my problem all along has been that when I take him out at night he was only nervous because I have always had a tendency to be nervous at night when I am outside alone. Me, me, me that's all it was!! I really have to step back and really analyze how I am feeling, so that I am not surprised with Oreo's behaviour.  

As Oreo gets older and we save a bit of money, I will begin to get in contact with Oreo's breeder about a second one. I will take her advice - she does have more than one, so I figure she knows what she is talking about  Thanks again


----------

